
Spreading Hate on TikTok: Studies in Conflict and Terrorism: Vol 0, No 0 - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/1057610X.2020.1780027?journalCode=uter20
======
DyslexicAtheist
this paper discussed in the news:
[https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/tiktok-rife-
with...](https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/tiktok-rife-with-racist-
antisemitic-content-aimed-at-children-study-631808)

